# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Экспертиза с Юрием Зиссером

## BiZ111

_Выкладываем выпуски программы "Экспертиза с Юрием Зиссером"_

*Доживут ли частные провайдеры до осени?*
Ежегодно к началу белорусских ИТ-выставок в Беларуси, весенней ТИБО и осенней PTS, крупнейшая телекоммуникационная компания страны РУП "Белтелеком" снижает цены для операторов связи и конечных абонентов. В апреле цены были успешно понижены, однако коммерческие провайдеры могут уйти с рынка до осеннего снижения цен.










[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

